# What DPO did you test at?



## starbound25

how many days past ovulation did you test and what did you test with?
thanks


----------



## boscopup

12 DPO (day AF is due for me), "Baby" hpt from Dollar General. It took a minute to show up, but I got a faint positive.


----------



## MCKMN

I tested at 9DPO, and it was -, so thought nothing of my cycle. I chart my cycles so figured it was a bust, Then at 14DPO af was not here, she norammly shows on CD13, and tested 4 times.. 3 FRER, and one CBE Digi test. All +'s


----------



## MaricopaMom

I tested at days 10, 12, 13, 14, and 15. All were negative. I was away on vacation, and couldn't remember exactly when AF was due, so the day we came home I tested one last time. Finally on day 17 I got my BFP. I can't remember the brand of HPT... I bought one hundred tests for $35 or something crazy like that online last year.


----------



## starbound25

bump, any more responses ladies?


----------



## sapphire_chan

Quasi-off topic: Check out www.peeonastick.com--it's nifty!


----------



## Cynderella

11dpo and I used the stick test from CVS. This site has a great listing of hpt and how soon they detect the hcg

http://www.pinelandpress.com/faq/hpt.html


----------



## shalena

I tested postive 8dpo using Clear-Mark Pregnancy Test Strip's i got off of ebay.


----------



## Nathan1097

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaricopaMom*
I can't remember the brand of HPT... I bought one hundred tests for $35 or something crazy like that online last year.









Goodness gracious!!







After I got my







I never tested again, though I alwayls think I should've!

To answer the question, I was 5 weeks with #1 (not sure on dpo exactly), 12 dpo with #2, and probably 12 - 14 dpo with #3. (I picked a day of the week to test and I can't remember now which of those it was.)


----------



## MaricopaMom

I was breastfeeding and not ovulating (AF didn't return until DS was 24 months) so I was testing several times every month! Then once it did return, I would test starting about 8 DPO, and every day until AF arrived. Even the month we conceived, I didn't get my BFP until 17 DPO!


----------



## brianasmith

I tested 8,10,12,13,14,15,16, and 18 all BFN then I tested one more time on 24 dpo and BFP.....................I am begining to think that I o'd later than FF thinks!!!!!







:


----------



## bakerliz

I tested at 10 dpo and got a faint faint line on an internet cheapie. On day 11, I had definite positives and used CBE digital and got "pregnant" reading. I only tested because I was going on vacation and wanted to know if I could drink wine with a clear conscience. hee hee...

Liz


----------



## starbound25

brianasmith- that is crazy!!!!!!!


----------



## twilight girl

11 dpo with the only hpt available in Costa Rica. Light pink line, but visible without squinting!

15 dpo with the Clear Blue that just says "Pregnant".


----------



## appleseed

13 DPO with all three pregnancies- day before AF was due in every case! Used Answer Early and FRER, both claim 25mIu


----------



## ILoveMySofie

i tested at 6,7,8,9,







with cheapies from www.early-pregnancy-tests.com and they were negative.
then on day 10 i *thought* i saw something with a test from Kmart-sorry cant remember which one. It was on the cheaper side though.
Then on day 11 i got my beautiful BFP with a nice EPT test.


----------



## kewpie-o

I'm not 100% sure when I ovulated, but I think I tested about 13 dpo when I get a SUPER faint positive w/ a dollar tree test. I tested 2 days before that with a FRER test and got a BFN. I think if I would've waited a little longer before I threw it away, I might have gotten a faint line, I'm not sure. I think most people get darker lines than what I got @ 13 dpo, so I may have ovulated later than I thought. I've taken a test every day since then and each day the line gets darker.


----------



## Leylla

I tested 11 DPO, which would be early this morning. BFP, using the Dollar store tests...Last time around I bought 20 of them and still hbad some left over.

But for some crazy reason I usually test on days 8,10,11,14,17. Then I'm usually convinces.









But with the last two, I swear I could feel implantation cramping. So from that point I just waited about 4 days to test.

Steph


----------



## MommyTeesa

This was before I charted, but cycles were 26-30 days. I Od on CD 16-18? Tested CD 29, 30, 31 and got BFNs!!! and finally got a BFP on CD33 - I'm pretty sure the + was Answer, just can't remember if the others were as well.


----------



## mary3mama

This pg -- 11DPO with a cheapie internet test and FMU +++ all the way.

All 3 past pg, I wasn't charting so I tested at point where I though AF should start and got positives, but it was with whatever brand I had available at the time.


----------



## didkisa

I wasn't going to test at all because I was too afraid of a negative. But I ended up caving at 18 dpo and got my BFP with a digital CVS that says, "Pregnant".


----------



## Nathan1097

Quote:


Originally Posted by *didkisa*
I wasn't going to test at all because I was too afraid of a negative. But I ended up caving at 18 dpo and got my BFP with a digital CVS that says, "Pregnant".

Ooh, how exciting! There's nothing like a first pregnancy! Revel in it!


----------



## KrystalC

VERY faint BFP at 13 dpo with a First Response - HCG was only 24 when I had bloodwork done later that day, so barely enough to register as positive!


----------



## purplepeace

I tested positive at 12DPO and then at 13DPO. This morning I tested again (24DPO!) because part of me just can't believe that I am really pregnant! Um, it was still positive!














This is my first pregnancy and DH and I are so excited about it! In bed this morning I mentioned that I wanted to take another test to be sure. He was like, um, ok, but you *are* pregnant you know.


----------



## Anno

11 DPO with First Response, BFP that was light pink but definite. Got stronger when I re tested the next two days. Yes, I was a bit obsessive! AF always comes 13 dpo.


----------



## MommytoHHH

8dpo with an equate and answer. Both were faintly positive.


----------



## Nathan1097

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MommytoHHH*
8dpo with an equate and answer. Both were faintly positive.

Wow. That's very early! Earliest I got a positive was 11 or 12 dpo, back in 1999.


----------



## snazzy_mom

tested and got ++ on 10dpo with Answer brand, verified next day with First Response


----------



## CaraO

I tested at 14dpo and got a big bfn. Still no period, so I tested at 17dpo and got a faint line. At 19dpo, I got a bit darker line.

From what i have read on message boards, some women just don't come up positive until 16-18dpo.


----------



## beckyphry

12 and 14DPO with EPT Digital, both negative. 16DPO with Answer, negative. 19DPO with Answer, very strong positive that came up immediately!


----------

